# Horse kicks when fed



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Lost me here, where is the brick wall, and is she stabled when being fed, or loose in pasture but feed is put near wall?

Can't figure out what setup you have for this, will come back and see if there is more information.

But if stalling her to be fed? Put kicking hammer on her when bringing her in. Or feed outside.


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

She is fed in her stall the brick wall is the back wall of the barn and there are wood dividers between the other stalls


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

And what exactly is this kicking hammer?


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

What's going on around her when she kicks? Are you back there or around her? Or is she just kicking to kick?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

Seems like she is just kicking to kick but i don't know if its from being excited to eat or her foot is bothering her and she doesnt understand that kicking a wall isn't helping the situation


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Some horses will do this. It is usually because they are the lowest in the pecking order and are warning others to keep away - even if there are no others around. 

As for stopping it, I haven't a clue what a kicking hammer is either. Not knowing your set up I would line the wall with a rubber sheet (stall matting) or put her in a bigger stable where she cannot reach the wall when she kicks. 
Standing in with her and correcting her when she kicks could help but she would probably do it when you are not there.


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> Some horses will do this. It is usually because they are the lowest in the pecking order and are warning others to keep away - even if there are no others around.
> 
> As for stopping it, I haven't a clue what a kicking hammer is either. Not knowing your set up I would line the wall with a rubber sheet (stall matting) or put her in a bigger stable where she cannot reach the wall when she kicks.
> Standing in with her and correcting her when she kicks could help but she would probably do it when you are not there.


It seems like she only kicks whenever its feeding time or she wants out of her stall, and you can always tell when she is going to start on these rants because she throws her ears back and cocks her leg.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

There is something called quitkick that sprays water at them when they kick, but it's $300 plus.

Honestly, there is a kicker at my barn and I solved it pretty quick. He is stalled right next to my mare. Highly food aggressive. The owner actually had me move my mare's feed pan to the other wall to see if it would help. It didn't, as I suspected. One night I fed and he started that crap. I whirled around and threw the bucket I was holding at his butt. I haven't seen him kick the stall since.

I'm sure some people would think I was a horrible, abusive person, but I guarantee that bucket on his butt hurt him a lot less than the lameness he had started showing from kicking the wall so hard.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

DressageIsToDance said:


> I'm sure some people would think I was a horrible, abusive person, but I guarantee that bucket on his butt hurt him a lot less than the lameness he had started showing from kicking the wall so hard.


I don't think you are a horrible person at all. Horses speak in a very physical way...they understand being spoken too in a physical way. If a horse acts out like this it is saying "back away this is my food do not come near I will hurt you" when you counter act that with a bucket, whip ect...you are saying "you do not bully me and I am boss knock that crap out I won't tolerate it" they hear that. If you stand there and say "stop it, stop it" you sound like charlie browns teacher to them...waaah waaa waaahhhh...might as well recite Shakespeare to him cause he couldn't care less. If this horse has done this ALOT it could just be a vice now I would counteract it within 3 seconds with an adverse effect...a little smack to the rearend as soon as it does it from a safe distance where you are'nt in direct firing range. And again you could take her out, pour out the food, drive her away, make her wait, and when she is being submissive allow her to come in as you move out slowly...IF she kicks out one little time...chase her rear end out there like all hell is breaking loose and let her come back in when she is respectful...repeat until it clicks she is not going to eat unless she is respectful. Kicking is to **** dangerous to muck around with.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

pretty much what herdbound says, kicking, biting, and other forms of aggression need to immediately be nipped in the bud. Nip it nip it nip it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

This is definitely a "stay away" reaction. I've heard of success with the hanging of a couple of old tires. When she kicks one it will move. Just don't be in the stall when this happens in case she reacts with energy. At least the soft rubber won't cause her any damage.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

A bucket or a small scoop sure won't hurt a horse. If the horses out in the pasture get pushy etc, I have been know to throw a scoop or small bucket at them -- especially to keep me safe.


----------

